# Advice on what way to file tax returns.



## rockstar33 (Feb 5, 2012)

I married my wife who is Canadian last year in June. We live in Montreal but I still have a green card and I am going to apply for a re-entry permit.

I am doing my tax returns and turbo tax is telling me I need an ITIN for my wife if I want o file seperately. My wife usually files her returns in Canada.

I have no idea what I should do, should we file together in the US, or seperately, her filing in Canada and me in the US? What is the normal thing to do in this situation.

If she files in the US, won't she needs to pay the remainder taxes in Canada anyway? Has anyone got advice for me on how to proceed. So far I think the right thing to do is to file seperately and send in a W7 with my returns.

Thanks,
Conor


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless your wife has lived in the US at some time during the year, you do not have to file a joint return. (In fact, unless she was resident in the US at some point during the year, I'm not sure you can file jointly.)

To file separately you do NOT need an ITIN for your wife. The usual practice is to put "NRA" (for non-resident alien) in the SS number part.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## John.Phillips (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## rockstar33 (Feb 5, 2012)

John.Phillips said:


> Thanks for the advice guys



Thanks so much for the feedback. Are you sure of this, if you are it will save me a big headache.


----------



## ddcruz (May 4, 2009)

Hi there, I'm an Australian Citizen, married to a US Citizen and we are currently living in Spain.

I helped file my wife's US taxes this year, and she ran into the same issue.

She filed her status as MFS (Married filing Separate). and under spouse's SSN, just type in NRA (Non resident Alien)

Note however that you will not be able to claim an exemption for your wife since you are filing MFS and she is an NRA.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

I am a U.S. citizen married to a Canadian; I live in Canada and have permanent resident status here. My husband has never lived in the United States. I file my tax returns as "married, filing separately."


----------



## rockstar33 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------

